# Benelli sbe 2



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am looking at getting the sbe2. however, only 30% of my shooting is at birds and the other 70% is at clay. for those of you that use the sbe2. will it cycle the super light loads 1oz 3dreq 1200 fps. yes i know i should get 2 guns but i am trying to get the best gun that will do both of what i want rather than 2 medium quality guns.

thanks


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The SBE2 is a magnum shotgun not designed for lite loads,I recommend you check thier site and consider one of their sporting models or a step up to the M2 just incase you start to hunt more.


----------



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

yes that is an option, however, i am requiring the 3.5" shells to reach out far to get the geese. some of the areas that i am at the 3" just dont quite have it.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I've only had my SBE2 for 2 summers but I haven't had a problem shooting light trap loads through it. I have had 2 shells jam. Both of those were when I hadn't cleaned the gun for a while. I might be lucky but I haven't had any issues with light loads yet. That being said, I think Benelli says the minimum load is a 7/8 ounce, 3 & 1/8 DRAM.


----------



## RICKG (Aug 27, 2008)

I own both models. Make SURE you take off the buttstock, unscrew the recoil spring bolt and remove the spring assembly for a thorough cleaning. You'd be amazed at how much that spring in that metal tube can effect cycling!


----------



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a SBE2 and haven't had much trouble with shooting trap loads. I've had it not cycle a couple times with the lighter loads but it wasn't as clean as it should have been either. Twice in 3 years isn't too bad.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

havent had a problem with mine shooting the light loads and i have 150 trap loads or so shot threw it already


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

after having an sbe2 since the day i could get it, ive never seen a critter i couldnt have shot with 3" and had less shoulder pain in the afternoon.

if you shoot a lot of clays, look into a montifeltro or an m1


----------



## jungmp (Sep 13, 2006)

From what i have found is the SBE2 has little trouble firing light loads in fact the only time it has trouble is when it has a lot of grim in it and when it is not properly seated on the shooters shoulder. The shoulder thing i noticed when learning to shoot from a layout blind i wasn't very good at sitting up to shoot and had gun jams often. Once i got my sitting shooting position down i haven't had as many problems. Also like what was said above keep the recoil spring and tube clean. it should require no oil it should just be free of grit. i figured that out after i bought a sure cycle system. The factory stuff works fine when kept clear of grit and dirt. The less oil overall for the gun the better a few drops on the slide channels and in the action is all that is needed leaving less for dirt and dust to stick to clogging the action. It took a couple a years of use and abuse to figure all this out but i am still a proud owner and shooting better than ever. My most common problem these days is when i forget to reload after the last volley and birds are already on the deck, then i hear this "click", but thats just operator error.


----------

